# Lucky Luciano



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

What is there to say


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranha45 seconds that!


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Very close to porn. Nice pic, however I wonder what the rest of the staff think. I already told him to change his previous one that was definately porn. I guess I cant really talk though.

~Dj


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Very close to porn. Nice pic, however I wonder what the rest of the staff think. I already told him to change his previous one that was definately porn. I guess I cant really talk though.
> 
> ~Dj


 His avatar is pushing it this time... as well are others...

Just dont abuse your privledge of having avatars guys...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

kicks ass!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Very close to porn. Nice pic, however I wonder what the rest of the staff think. I already told him to change his previous one that was definately porn. I guess I cant really talk though.


I made sure it doesn't show anything. Thanks to everyone who likes it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> > Very close to porn. Nice pic, however I wonder what the rest of the staff think. I already told him to change his previous one that was definately porn. I guess I cant really talk though.
> 
> 
> I made sure it doesn't show anything. Thanks to everyone who likes it.


 Yeah , All Canadian Nurses dress like that .








Man, You Americans really gotta relax.lol


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

YUMMY>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Yeah , All Canadian Nurses dress like that .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I honestly could care less about what anyone has as their avatar, but it is the rules of the board due to its young viewers.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

why all the controversy? Its not any more revealing than a girl in a bikini


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

keep the Avtar! It's awesome. Cmon, why are kids on this site? Piranha's... The stuff the kids see with them is far more "intense" then Luciano's pic. IT's only a SCANTILY clad women, I saw nudey mags when I was 8. And if anyone is younger than that or around that age 1) They shouldn't be here, grow up some then come back and 2) What are there parents doing. Monitor you damn internet, and you damn kids. Don't punish the ADULTS.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

*noone here is younger than 13 anyways, and any male above the age of 10 has no problem with seeing nude/partially nude chicks. And by having net access, every person here has free access to porn, so I don't see what the problem is.*


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id like him to change it ... 
However we hade the same prb on our board, but yea i wish they make him change it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P45- How do you know if no one here is younger than 13? Some members choose to keep that info private. Anyways about the porn issue, this site is not blocked by parental controls like porn sites are.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> P45- How do you know if no one here is younger than 13? Some members choose to keep that info private. Anyways about the porn issue, this site is not blocked by parental controls like porn sites are.


I know from personal experience-- and im sure most of the other males on the forum would agree-- that in 3rd/4th grades, at age 8-10 or so, they too had a sex drive even though puberty had not occurred yet.

And if there is still say, some minuscule number of child viewers on the site, its either a case of the majority of the older group making a sacrifice for them by censoring everything, or the minority "suffering" (yeah right) for the sake of the majority. I don't see why the majority should have to make sacrifices for the mental well-being of a tiny number of parents.
Of course, the latter paragraph is only my two cents on the subject, but I figure that since the oppurtunity is available, I'd like to speak my mind on the matter.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

P45 that still doesn't mean that their parents would be happy w/them viewing things such as LL's avatar. They would allow P-Fury to be seen due to the educational nature of the sight, but may change their mind because of the avatars. I know, I know, it does say Viewer Discretion is Advised, but in the rules, it also states that porn is not allowed. His avatar is borderline.

I dont like it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so now your saying pfury is censored to appease to _parents_. Why the hell do we need to satisfy parents? It isn't hurting the kids any, its the parents that are screwed up, because they are acting under the *Traditionally-Accepted-but-Utterly-Baseless Principle that Pornography Is Bad for Kids*.

Rather than let their kids experience and come to grips with their bodily urges, parents seek to stifle them. God only knows why









And regardless, WHO CARES if parents don't let their kids visit this site? It's perfectly reasonable to assume that the # of members who visit the site (let alone the number of members who actually POST) that are under 13 is NON-EXISTENT, or terribly close to it.

And OF COURSE you and Ms Natt don't like the image, being females and thereby disliking porn in general.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Forum Rules said:


> 2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is *appropriate*. Just keep it *clean* and there will be no problems.


Speaks for itself...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

_Then I am *Arguing for the Abolishment* of that rule_

Hear the arguments for/against this rule, admins, and pass judgement.

Note that I'm not arguing that we can turn this place into a porn-site, but I *am* saying that the wants of a few should not outweigh the wants of many, especially when the _few_ are likely NON-EXISTENT.

And that essentially, *this rule seeks enforcement on the behalf of 2 females and a banana*


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

MY GOD PEOPLE THIS IS RIDICULOUS! THE WOMAN IS STILL CLOTHED! Go get a friggin sears catalouge and look in the lingere section.... WOW PORN! Look at my pic, Gary Busey looks TOO SEXY, I have to change my Avtar! NO!!!!!!!!!! What about the Dancing Bannana? That turns me on. Ban it! So does the Cat with the Flowers, Too Sexy, BAN IT. Lets Outlaw ANYTHING WITH A SPEC OF SEX. Grow up people, stop making a mountain out of a mole hill.
















I with LuckyLuciano, keep up the good work


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I personally think this avatar is on the BRINK of porn. He already had one avatar that was porn. I asked him to change it, and he did so very promtly. I know that the overwhelming majority of the people here are young men, but if some find this avatar offensive, then I will again ask him to change it.

If you do find this avatar offensive/too closely related to porn, please respond. No more argueing on whether porn WILL be allowed, becasue it will not. This is not open for debate. Whether this avatar is porn is up for debate.

~Dj


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

ANY WHAT ABOUT YOURS INSINYOUASIAN? That is the MOST hipocrytical thing I have ever heard. Have you seen your Avtar? HER BOOBS ARE BIGGER THAN MY HEAD. And all they do is bounce 24/7. Any thats not porno? Oh not actually it is called Hentai.(animated PORN) Really now... do we want to start this all over the site?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

if someone finds my avatar inappropiate i will change it also. My avatar is not porn, but if someone finds it offensive i will change it. No questions asked, provided they can give reasoning. I dont think that most people will find that my avatar is inappropriate though.

~Dj


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Im not saying that man, I am saying YOUR avtar is in the SAME boat as LL's. You ban his, You have to ban your and EVERY other one with a hint of sex. That is STUPID. In the REAL world people vote on things. Vote on this. See what the majority of people think, I think there will be MAYBE 5-10 people who don't like it. So... My advice to them is to deal with it. It will toughen you up.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont have a problem with his current avatar. That is why i have not asked him to change it thus far. BUt you better believe that if this thread continues, and enough people say they have problems with it, then the staff will have no choice but to ask him to change it. An avatar should not be offensive, it is a previlage, not a right. If it is offensive, as by popular opinion, then it will be asked to be cahnged by the staff. All in keeping peace on the board. Nothing else.

~Dj


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

But look at LL's situation. Why whould he change his Avtar, when only a couple of people are complaining? If that is case Evryone with aNY sex in there avtar should have to change it. Thats why this is touchy. Look at Innes avtar and Yours InSinYouAsian... I have NO PROBLEMS with it, however the staff CANNOT be hypocrites... Can't happen.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, even judazz pointed that out-- before he deleted his own post for the sake of attempting to create a sense of unity among the mod staff


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm with your earlier stetment P-45. The Majority rules. to Quote Spock "the Needs of the many OUTWEIGH the needs of the few". Man he SAVED THE ENTERPRISE! If he was here we would vote, find out 95.6 of the site has no problem with the Avtar and we live happily ever after with visions of LL's avtar in our heads!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The phallic nature of the dancing banana is offensive.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Avatars are a privalige, not a right. Porn on this site, as stated by the rules will NOT be tolerated.

Like I said before, I do not have problems with the avatar as it is. Although it is very very suggestive and I dont think that anyone can argue the fact that it is the closest to porn you can get without being such. Therefore, that is what makes it questionable. I have not asked him to change it, nor will I unless people admit to being offended by it, or upper staff members find they have a problem with it.

This site is dedicated to P's and fishkeeping, not to the self expression of avatars. These avatar prevaleges can EASILY be taken away.

~Dj


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You guys have to realize that there aren't many active females on this board, so in all reality, our opinion is the minority, and isn't taken into strong consideration. Ms_Natt and I dont necessarily find his avatar offensive, but rather look at it as borderline porn. It's not because we're female, it's just the way we see things.

P45, for you to argue on the abolishment of the rule is idiotic. You are of the young teens w/a strong sex drive, of course you're going to want this avatar and porn to be allowed. That was not the basis of this site. It was made for the educational purpose of learning about Piranha's as well as Innes' Plants, and other aquatic animals.

GaryBusey, note the difference between something that resembles porn, and what you think is "too sexy". There's a difference. Something that is seen as "too sexy" can be fully clothed. To toughen us up!? We need no toughening up. This is the new millennium, you can type in almost anything into any search engine, and half of it is porn. Sign up w/a neutral website, and porn is sent to your email account. I've come across enough of it, it does nothing. I dont care what's on the internet, I just dont put myself there.

Bottom line, I find it offensive due to the graphic nature of it. I maybe alone on this, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just because majority rules that doesnt mean the minority must be forgotten.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Look at Innes avtar and Yours InSinYouAsian... I have NO PROBLEMS with it, however the staff CANNOT be hypocrites... Can't happen.


 I believe a level headed person that can step back from teh situation can obviously see a difference here in the avatars at question. However, you second point is right, staff cannot be hippocrits. Rules apply to ALL, not just the majority, or minority, but all. So if question arises about the offensiveness of mine of innes avatar, then like anyone elses, they will be asked to be changed.

~Dj


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone else feel that it is offensive?

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> P45, for you to argue on the abolishment of the rule is idiotic. You are of the young teens w/a strong sex drive, of course you're going to want this avatar and porn to be allowed. That was not the basis of this site. It was made for the educational purpose of learning about Piranha's as well as Innes' Plants, and other aquatic animals.


Why is it "idiotic"? Because porn is not the basis for this site, and therefore to un-ban porn is idiotic? With that kind of logic, porn being banned is JUST as idiotic.

In fact, all your argument leads up to is that porn is IRRELEVANT. So if it is irrelevant, then there's no reason to contest an irrelevant topic is there?

Thanks for defeating _yourself_ for me!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The Avatar in question:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whoa momma


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> MY GOD PEOPLE THIS IS RIDICULOUS! THE WOMAN IS STILL CLOTHED! Go get a friggin sears catalouge and look in the lingere section.... WOW PORN! Look at my pic, Gary Busey looks TOO SEXY, I have to change my Avtar! NO!!!!!!!!!! What about the Dancing Bannana? That turns me on. Ban it! So does the Cat with the Flowers, Too Sexy, BAN IT. Lets Outlaw ANYTHING WITH A SPEC OF SEX. Grow up people, stop making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Porn is not and will not be allowed. Period. This rule will not changed.

~Dj


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> I like it


 Innes , Your avatar is the "worst" of all of them.

I have it as wallpaper . lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the girl with her bra coming off doesn't look all that hot, and her bra partially off is kinda bleh UNattractive imo, but the girl to the right, who is the one advancing, looks hot beyond belief


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Look at Innes avtar and Yours InSinYouAsian... I have NO PROBLEMS with it, however the staff CANNOT be hypocrites... Can't happen.


 I like the avater, and I am not staff.

and I got told off for posting pics of the girls in my avatar wearing less


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have contacted to LL to have his avatar changed. I have recieved Pms and talked to a few on IM that have said they find it offensive. I have contacted Mike via PM and hopefully he will step in and give his opinion. As for now: 









~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

After reading through the topic I really think people are making a bigger deal out of this thing than its worth. Its a picture and does not contain nudity. While it may be offensive to some people, it does not show nudity and is therefore not against the rules. I think it should be up to LL to either keep the avatar despite it being offensive to some members or scrap it in for one less "offensive".


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sounds right to me . 
Good Call.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

SCORE!







All hail!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> After reading through the topic I really think people are making a bigger deal out of this thing than its worth. Its a picture and does not contain nudity. While it may be offensive to some people, it does not show nudity and is therefore not against the rules. I think it should be up to LL to either keep the avatar despite it being offensive to some members or scrap it in for one less "offensive".


 I agree - if it is legal to be on this site I think it should be allowed









"Viewer discression is advised"


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nice Xenon. Good call LET LL make the call. Man what a bunch of wussies... YOU DON'T EVEN SEE ANYTHING! IT'S NATURE!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

As long as it doesn't show anything and the board hasn't gotten any complaints from actual parents then it's all good as long as I can have my half naked men avatars then you are all being fair like my avatar right now.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, I think the Chick in InSinYouAsians Avtar is hotter.... And Pcrose is right. Why should I have to look at some half clothed man. But I deal with it, strangely enough I can still sleep at night, even when I saw it! Grow Up children, puberty and sex can be fun!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

There u go I have to deal with all of your sexy avatars you can deal with mine hahahahaha


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I see, well you all heard the boss. I guess i wont have to change my avatar then. HaHaHa...

~Dj


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Man what a bunch of wussies... YOU DON'T EVEN SEE ANYTHING! IT'S NATURE!


 Like I said before and will keep saying, I dont care what he has for his avatars nor will I...its just a rule of the board that was in question and that can be taken both ways. Now that the particular rule is cleared up we can go on from there. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

man this is a funny thread









by the way i'm offend at pcrose avatar...









...life is short ...enjoy and laugh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> puberty and sex can be fun!


 Not trying to stir up the debate any more (since I don't disagree), but please just tell me what on earth naked chicks, bikini's etc. etc. have to do with a discussion board about piranha's?
It adds nothing to this site, so what's the big deal if it was not allowed. If anyone wants to gaze at naked chicks, go to sites which are set up for convenient watching-and-whacking, and nothing else...







Just don't expect it here!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> by the way i'm offend at pcrose avatar...


 I'm not, that is a pic of the England Captain after a game against Italy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> have to do with a discussion board about piranha's?


 sorry juda ..don't want to step on toes but we are in the lounge forum all is open to disscussion here...but in a civilize way.....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> man this is a funny thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh god dont even JOKE about it, now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

furniture porn....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, someone might as well break out the chair porno link


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > have to do with a discussion board about piranha's?
> ...


I'm not talking about discussing adult topics here in the lounge








I'm talking about what big deal it is if people weren't allowed to use nekkid wummin as avatars. This whole discussion is pointless, imo. This is a piranha board, for christ sake, don't we all have more important issues to discuss or care about than a tiny picture with a semi-naked chick...

btw: you _did_ step on my toe, knucklehead...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw: you _did_ step on my toe, knucklehead...


 don't hurt me....i bruise easily







.....


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I find it funny how some of you were logged on and actively posting while the heart of this debate was going on. Then once Mike gives his opinion, the flood gates open to the new wave of opinion on how stupid or funny it is that we even be having this debate in the first place. Its like you dont want to comment on a sensitive topic until "the boss" comes in and lays down the rules. I find it fustrating, really fustration. Some of you could have lent your opinion a few hours ago and saved alot of time on my part and others.

Very fustrating....

~Dj


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I gave you my Opinion! hahahahah I'm not pissed, just want things to be FAIR. Man I like all the avtars, esp LL's....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I find it funny how some of you were logged on and actively posting while the heart of this debate was going on. Then once Mike gives his opinion, the flood gates open to the new wave of opinion on how stupid or funny it is that we even be having this debate in the first place. Its like you dont want to comment on a sensitive topic until "the boss" comes in and lays down the rules. I find it fustrating, really fustration. Some of you could have lent your opinion a few hours ago and saved alot of time on my part and others.
> 
> Very fustrating....
> 
> ~Dj


 chill d.j its the internet.... :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Since we are such a diverse group of people, we will always differ in opinions on how we view things. This just happened to be one those.

This thread has served its purpose in these opinions. Now that the conflict has been resolved this thread can now be


----------

